# The driver detected a controller error on \Device\Harddisk3\DR3.



## David_VII (May 9, 2007)

Hopefuly someone can help me here..

I've been getting these errors in the event log for a while now.. also have a few bsods. I've reinstalled windows a few times and at present it seems stable, however I still get these messages.

I don't think its a particular harddrive as it'l be different numbers, harddisk3/DR3, harddisk7/DR7 for example. Plus two drives are brand new and i've replaced the sata cables just in case.

Does anyone have any ideas?

Its a Striker Extreme MB. 680i. 
4gb
Q6700 @3.1ghz
Windows 7 64bit
4gb ram (4x1gb @930mhz)

Please help!
Thankyou


----------



## norton850 (Mar 9, 2004)

According to Microsoft these are pretty non specific messages and may not mean anything. Time wise do they seem to be related to the blue screens?


----------



## David_VII (May 9, 2007)

Well I seem to have them and no bluescreen occurs so i'm guessing they aren't directly connected.

Is it something I shouldn't worry about then? Considering it seems to list every harddrive it can't be a drive failing?

Thanks


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

It's a *controller* problem. Not a hard drive problem. Have you updated all the motherboard drivers? Are you using an additional controller card? RAID? Is there a BIOS update that might address the issue?


----------



## David_VII (May 9, 2007)

Ive grabbed the latest nvidia chipset drivers which have the same issue.. Bios is upto date..
Not using anything extra.. got 2 external drives and 2 external HD enclosures, 1 esata. 


Bit of a pain, I was considering a new motherboard and thought they appeared quite cheap but not if I got one that was similiar spec as this Striker Extreme.. damn. I dunno if that would solve the issue though.


----------

